# Tìm mua máy lạnh Multi giá rẻ để lắp đặt cho Biệt thự tại quận 3



## truc096hailongvan (26/4/21)

*Hải Long Vân báo giá máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi chính hãng
Máy lạnh Multi* Mitsubishi Heavy là dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh được xuất xứ từ Thái Lan và được bảo hành máy 2 năm.

Máy lạnh Multi được chia làm nhiều loại với các mức giá khác nhau:
Dàn lạnh:
- Loại âm trần cassette 4 hướng nhỏ gọn - điều khiển tùy chọn
- Loại treo tường - điều khiển không dây kèm máy
- Loại giấu trần nối ống gió áp suất tĩnh Trung bình - điều khiển tùy chọn
- Loại giấu trần áp suất tĩnh thấp - điều khiển không dây kèm theo máy
- Loại Áp trần - điều khiển Tùy chọn


Click vào xem thêm: *Chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất*


View attachment 3726


Hình ảnh thực tế *lắp đặt máy lạnh Multi* Mitsubishi Heavy  cho công trình

BẢNG GIÁ *MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN MULTI* MITSUBISHI HEAVY

View attachment 3729

Tiếp theo nữa là hình bảng giá *máy lạnh Multi*  loại giấu trần

View attachment 3731

Bảng giá *máy lạnh multi* nêu trên là giá được thể hiện trên Web, không cố định, có thể giảm nếu khách hàng mua sỉ hoặc số lượng lượng lớn.

View attachment 3727

Hình chụp thực tế nhân viên đang *thi công máy lạnh Multi* Mitsubishi

Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu thi công, lắp đặt *máy lạnh Multi* thì có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, báo giá nhanh chóng nhất nhé.

Địa chỉ: 154/23 TCH10 – KP09 - P. Tân Chánh Hiệp – Q.12 – TP HCM – Việt Nam
Email gửi yêu cầu báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (028) 6250 4576 - (028) 6250 2616 – (028)6686 3809 – (028)6680 5478
Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật: 0909787022 Mr Hoàng
Hotline báo giá nhanh 24/7: 0901329411 Ms My (Zalo, Viber)
Trang web: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ

Nguồn link bài viết: *Máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi Heavy - Điều hòa Multi Mitsubishi Heavy*


----------

